# Bumps...



## CraziNate (Oct 15, 2009)

So lately I've been noticing some bumps on Enzo by his hair raised in those areas also by the feel when you pet/rub him. At first I thought he might of got bit by some ants when we went to my friends property. I kept an eye on those bumps and they started to go away, but now more are starting to show up. I dont think it is fleas since he really doesnt scratch himself that much and I dont think its ants or mosquitoes. I think its too cold for the mosquitoes and I havent seen any ant hills/mounds in the backyard, plus he doesnt roll around in the grass. He is really only outside if I'm out there playing with him or if I'm doing something in the yard.

Does anyone have any ideas what it could be? Maybe an allergic reaction to something? Or could he have fleas? I have him on Advantage right now and next Tues is when he needs his next treatment. I thought it might be something in his crate but I recently washed his blankets and pillow, so I'm not too sure if there is something in there that might by causing these bumps.


Thanks in advanced,
Nate


----------



## Beautynut (Sep 9, 2008)

Nate,
I'm not expert, but does this occur with changes in the weather?
Has anything changed in the diet or environment?

I have a Blue, and they often say that their skin is more sensitive, and she will get bumps in the warmer months.
I certainly hope that you are able to find out the cause.


----------



## CraziNate (Oct 15, 2009)

Beautynut said:


> Nate,
> I'm not expert, but does this occur with changes in the weather?
> Has anything changed in the diet or environment?
> 
> ...


Thanks, the weather has pretty much been the same for the past month or so, and its cold! LOL. But it happened after the change in weather. I have been in the process of switching him from Iams to Kirkland. Not sure if that is the cause


----------



## Beautynut (Sep 9, 2008)

I got it. 
Hmm, dog food could possibly cause a reaction, but not to say that is the cause.


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

Nate

Does anyone have any ideas what it could be? *I am truly not sure w/o seeing them or knowing location. 
Where are the bumps located on the body? 
Do they start to go away and more come?
How old is Enzo?*

Maybe an allergic reaction to something? *Dogs really do not get bumps from allergies, they usually start licking / chewing at themselves b/c it is coming out there poors, not that it is not heard of for dogs to get hives*

Or could he have fleas? *are the bumps located on his rear area above his tail? This is where Fleas like to migrate too and usually show flea dirt but it a dog is allergic to them it will become an area they go after to scratch all the time and hair will start to be missing*

I have him on Advantage right now and next Tues is when he needs his next treatment. *If he is on treatment then you are good on the flea thing*

I thought it might be something in his crate but I recently washed his blankets and pillow, so I'm not too sure if there is something in there that might by causing these bumps. *Have you changed the laundry soap you use? If you have the dog might be having a reaction to it. If the bumps came after you washed the bedding, You might have to get a laundry soap that is made for babies. I use it when I have puppies so I know it is mild*

Need more info to help you assess your problem


----------



## CraziNate (Oct 15, 2009)

*I am truly not sure w/o seeing them or knowing location. 
Where are the bumps located on the body? 
Do they start to go away and more come?
How old is Enzo?*

The bumps are really all over. There is a few on his sides, some on his neck, and I saw one on his stomach. He is 7 months old.

*Dogs really do not get bumps from allergies, they usually start licking / chewing at themselves b/c it is coming out there poors, not that it is not heard of for dogs to get hives*

Thank You

*are the bumps located on his rear area above his tail? This is where Fleas like to migrate too and usually show flea dirt but it a dog is allergic to them it will become an area they go after to scratch all the time and hair will start to be missing*

No bumps near his rear area

*If he is on treatment then you are good on the flea thing*

Good, thank you

*Have you changed the laundry soap you use? If you have the dog might be having a reaction to it. If the bumps came after you washed the bedding, You might have to get a laundry soap that is made for babies. I use it when I have puppies so I know it is mild*

This last time I did his laundry I did use a different soap. But this was a couple weeks before the bumps started to show. I noticed bumps showing after I gave him a bath. I have been using the same oatmeal shampoo that I have been using since we got him. I would say the bumps started to show maybe a day or two after the bath


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

My suggestion to you is you can use the solution I have posted many times on here for ears, paws, and belly bumps... See if it will work b/c the body might be getting rid of something in its system. So this solution helps to bring back the alkaline and helps to heal. Its totally homopathic so no harm will come to the dog.



Deb said:


> Alkalining Solution
> 
> 1/3 Apple cider Vinegar
> 1/3 Rubbing Alcohol
> ...


Then I would use Vitamin E oil to put on them after 72 hours to help to keep them from itching and to start healing.

Let me know how it goes.


----------



## CraziNate (Oct 15, 2009)

Thank you!! I'll give it a try and see if it will work


----------



## CraziNate (Oct 15, 2009)

*UPDATE*

So I got home from work today and when I let Enzo outside to go to the bathroom I noticed more bumps on his back almost along his spine. I also noticed near his beck there is some hair that is starting to fall off on and around one of the bumps. The "bump" looks dried out.

I havent had the chance to go and buy the Apple cider Vinegar, Rubbing Alcohol, and Hydrogen Peroxide. But I got to thinking, could this be mange??? It seems like these bumps are starting to show up more and more


----------



## angelheart8k (Feb 21, 2011)

*Bumps on outsite of ear*

9 month pit has a bump about the size of a pencil and has doubled in size in 2 weeks. My vet wants to draw fluid from it. will they put hwer to sleep to do that?


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

probably not they are just going to aspirate it to see what type of fluid is in it. It could be a something small like a cyst or something big like a tumor. Best to have it checked out.


----------

